# Dry Curly Frizzy Hair - Best Products



## xomichel (Jun 27, 2010)

For those of you with dry curly frizzy hair what are some of the best products out right now? What do you use that works? Anything from shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner, leave in products, moisturizers, serums...

Also, if you know any sites giving samples of these products, please post.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 27, 2010)

Bio-silk Silk Therapy. This stuff is great. Makes your hair super soft.


----------



## Ricciolina (Jun 27, 2010)

For a while I was using Garnier Curls &amp; Shine - it was mediocre...

But NOW, I'm using VO5 conditioner (which is really conditioning), a little bit of virgin olive oil once I'm out of the shower, and then a little bit of John Freida mousse and/or John Freida spray. Works great! Olive oil is super good for curly hair, and yes, the stuff you can buy at the supermarket. I recommend only using a pinch of it, as it can also make your hair quite greasy.


----------



## withlove2022 (Jun 27, 2010)

I like john frieda's frizz ease line esp their heat protectant. Wonderful product


----------



## xomichel (Jun 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever used Mixed Chicks products or Kinky Curly Curling Custard and Knot Today? Would you recommend them?


----------



## internetchick (Jun 27, 2010)

I have only used samples of Mixed Chicks, and liked it but don't know how I would like it long term. Have you checked out the forums (CurlTalk) on NaturallyCurly.com?

I use Ren Pure (found at Rite Aid) conditioner and shampoo, I put olive oil on my hair and leave on for half an hour before shampooing (on days that I shampoo), when I deep condition (with a little olive oil mixed in with my regular conditioner) I use a Micro Heat Cap, and for styling products I use Curl Keeper and Herbal Essences Set Me Up gel.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 27, 2010)

We don't have Ren Pure in Canada, that I know of.

When I visit the US next month, I think I will pick some up and see how it works.


----------



## chasmith0323 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have really tight curls. I recommend Biolage Gelee, it works wonders! This gelee doesn't leave your curls too hard and crispy, but holds your curls just enough to get through the day. After I shower, I don't towel dry my hair, it makes our types of curls extremely frizzy and dry. I apply the hair gelee evenly through my hair, using my fingers. Then I let it air dry. This usually lasts the whole day, if it seems to dry out, I just use water to re-activate my hair. Good luck!


----------



## Laura Wolfhart (Sep 9, 2012)

Look online for a brand called Pro Naturals, they have everything from shampoos to oil to hair masks. All of their stuff is made with argan oil and it's all sulfate and silicone free  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I LOVE their argan oil, you use some after a shower and it takes care of frizz right away, plus it's a heat protectant so bonus points because I flat iron my hair every now and again. My hair can get really frizzy and wispy but I've recently bought almost all of their products so I haven't had a problem with my hair in a long while now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got it from a canadian site called beyas, they have stores in a few countries. I think other sites sell pro naturals products too, there must be more.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the macadamia line from Organix. The shampoo and conditioner smell lovely but aren't overpowering and the oil leaves my hair super shiny/soft, my curls don't expand and frizz as much, and I don't feel like my hair is greasy from the oil or weighed down. I haven't tried the mask myself (my mum has and she likes it) - I prefer Macadmia Natural Oil's Deep Repair Masque, which smells AMAZING and my hair is noticeably less frizzy whenever I use it.

The Miss Jessie's Quick Curls I got from BB last month works well in reducing frizz, but I find that it weighs down my hair a bit, and I have really thick hair so I'd imagine it weighs down finer hair even more than mine.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *norther* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the macadamia line from Organix. The shampoo and conditioner smell lovely but aren't overpowering and the oil leaves my hair super shiny/soft, my curls don't expand and frizz as much, and I don't feel like my hair is greasy from the oil or weighed down. I haven't tried the mask myself (my mum has and she likes it) - I prefer Macadmia Natural Oil's Deep Repair Masque, which smells AMAZING and my hair is noticeably less frizzy whenever I use it.
> 
> The Miss Jessie's Quick Curls I got from BB last month works well in reducing frizz, but I find that it weighs down my hair a bit, and I have really thick hair so I'd imagine it weighs down finer hair even more than mine.


 I'm finding the quick curls makes my hair crunchy, and I have fine curly hair. I do not like crunchy curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .


----------



## markwillson (Feb 13, 2013)

I am using Shampoo for this problem and this is working very good for me. I bought this product from *nisimindia. *


----------



## BajanPrincess (Feb 13, 2013)

I use: Shampoo: Philip B Russian Amber Imperial Shampoo Conditioner: Schwarzkopf Moisture Kick Treatment Terax Crema Ultra Moisturizing Daily Conditioner Philip B Russian Amber Imperial Conditioner Leave in conditioner: Circle Of Friends Pia's Pineapple leave in conditioner Circle Of Friend Marisol's Melon leave in conditioner Hair Serum/oil: Alterna Bamboo Kendi oil Matrix Biolage Exquisite oil I wash my hair every other day and leave my conditioners on for ten to fifteen minutes. On an every other day basis, I use one product from each category. I shampoo, then condition, then leave my hair in a towel for about twenty minutes and then detangle and apply one of the listed leave in conditioners followed by one of the oils on my ends. Then I style my hair which I usually comb up into some kind of bun. I never ever use heat on my hair.


----------

